# il y a passé plus d'une moitié de vie



## Anasola

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un doute pour l'emploi de *y* mis pour un verbe : je me demande si cet emploi est correct.

Par exemple, cette phrase : "Il est habitué à dissimuler, il a passé plus d'une moitié de vie à le faire"

question : pour raccourcir et alléger cette phrase, est-ce que selon vous la tournure suivante est possible :

"Il est habitué à dissimuler, il *y* a passé plus d'une moitié de vie"

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Cet emploi est pour moi incorrect car passer ne se construit pas avec un COI dans cette phrase. Peut-être une confusion avec il y a consacré plus d'une moitié de sa vie ?


----------



## k@t

Anasola said:


> J'ai un doute pour l'emploi de *y* mis pour un verbe


C’est bien sûr possible dans certains cas, mais avec cette phrase, c’est vrai que ça me parait difficile.
Peut-être est-ce parce qu’avec le verbe _passer_ le _y _est trop ambigu = se confond trop avec un complément de lieu. Il me semble que si on substitue par exemple _consacrer _à _passer_, la pronominalisation est de fait nettement plus acceptable :

_Il est habitué à dissimuler, il a consacré plus d'une moitié de vie à le faire.
Il est habitué à dissimuler, il *y* a consacré plus d'une moitié de vie._

Autre verbe, autre exemple qui modifie un peu plus la phrase, mais où la pronominalisation me semble là encore acceptable :

_Il est habitué à dissimuler, il a toujours pris un plaisir intense à le faire / à faire cela.
Il est habitué à dissimuler, il *y* a toujours pris un plaisir intense._


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> passer ne se construit pas avec un COI dans cette phrase


On passe pourtant du temps *à* faire qqch. Je ne vois donc pas trop pourquoi on ne pourrait pas remplacer ce complément par le pronom _y_. En tout cas, il ne me choque pas. Je changerais en revanche la fin de la phrase comme suit :

_Il y a passé plus de la moitié de sa vie._


----------



## Anasola

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, qui ont - comme ma question - pour caractéristique de relever davantage de l'intuition que de la grammaire, sauf celle plus logique de Maître Capello.
Pourtant, malgré l'argument de Maître Capello, je choisirai sans doute la proposition de K@t ou m'en inspirerai.

Maître Capello : je ne peux pas dire: "plus de la moitié *de sa* vie", car on apprend à la fin du livre qu'au moment évoqué par l'auteur dans cette phrase (il s'agit d'un roman que je traduis), la mort accidentelle du personnage est proche.
Il n'a donc pas dissimulé durant la moitié de sa vie, mais durant la moitié d'une vie (soit, disons une quarantaine d'années ?)

Merci encore et bonne journée


----------



## JClaudeK

Anasola said:


> je ne peux pas dire: "plus de la moitié *de sa* vie", car on apprend à la fin du livre qu'au moment évoqué par l'auteur dans cette phrase (il s'agit d'un roman que je traduis), la mort accidentelle du personnage est proche.
> Il n'a donc pas dissimulé durant la moitié de sa vie, mais durant la moitié d'une vie (soit, disons une quarantaine d'années ?)


Entièrement d'accord avec M.C., je ne dirais pas "durant la moitié d'*une* vie", mais "la moitié de *sa* vie".
Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que la mort accidentelle du personnage est censé changer à la situation.


----------



## Anasola

JClaudeK said:


> Entièrement d'accord avec M.C., je ne dirais pas "durant la moitié d'*une* vie", mais "la moitié de *sa* vie".
> Je ne comprens pas très bien ce que la mort accidentelle du personnage changerait à la situation.



Là nous sortons de la question de départ.
Mais : Je ne peux pas dire "la moitié de sa vie", car jusqu'à sa mort il n'a cessé et ne cessera de dissimuler. Donc il aura dissimulé durant sa vie entière (et non la moitié de sa vie).
Il dissimule depuis sa plus tendre enfance jusqu'au présent du récit, c'est à dire environ 40 ans, donc, "la moitié *d'une* vie" ou "une moitié de vie"

Est-ce plus clair ainsi ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Anasola said:


> Il dissimule depuis sa plus tendre enfance jusqu'au présent du récit, c'est à dire environ 40 ans, donc, "la moitié *d'une* vie" ou "une moitié de vie"


La moitié d'*une vie de qui*, alors ?
Il faudrait ajouter "la moitié d'une *vie d'homme*" - mais c'est assez 'lourd', j'en conviens.


----------



## Anasola

JClaudeK said:


> La moitié d'*une vie de qui*, alors ?
> Il faudrait ajouter "la moitié d'une *vie d'homme*" - mais c'est assez 'lourd', j'en conviens.



Ou "la moitié d'une vie humaine", mais là aussi, c'est plutôt lourd. D'autre part, dans la langue d'origine, c'est dit comme ça et cela a une fonction, à mon avis, qui est d'annoncer discrètement la fin du personnage (et du récit), comme un présage peut-être. Le fait que le lecteur bute sur cette phrase n'est donc peut-être pas anodin.

Bonne journée


----------



## Maître Capello

Anasola said:


> on apprend à la fin du livre qu'au moment évoqué par l'auteur dans cette phrase (il s'agit d'un roman que je traduis), la mort accidentelle du personnage est proche.
> Il n'a donc pas dissimulé durant la moitié de sa vie, mais durant la moitié d'une vie (soit, disons une quarantaine d'années ?)


Cela signifie-t-il qu'il aurait dissimulé durant toute sa vie ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le fait que sa mort soit proche ne change pas grand-chose. Quand on dit _pendant la moitié de sa vie_, on ne parle que de la vie qu'il a vécue jusque-là et pas de la vie qu'il aura eue de sa naissance à sa mort.


----------



## SergueiL

Vous pouvez peut-être parler de « l’équivalent de plus d’une moitié de vie »
Ce n’est pas d’une légèreté exemplaire mais cela restitue plus clairement l’idée de l’auteur.


----------



## Anasola

Oui, Maître Capello, il a dissimulé pendant sa vie entière ou du moins dès qu'il a su parler ! 

Merci SergueiL pour la suggestion, mais la phrase est en effet trop lourde. 
Il est remarquable que vous vous intéressiez tous à ce petit bout de phrase, qui n'était pas l'objet de ma question au début… J'ai sûrement des conclusions à en tirer ! Rien que pour ça, je vous remercie


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Peut-être est-ce parce qu’avec le verbe _passer_ le _y _est trop ambigu = se confond trop avec un complément de lieu.


Est-ce pour vous encore le cas avec _temps_ ?

_Il a passé beaucoup de temps à dissimuler_ → _Il *y* a passé beaucoup de temps._
_Il a passé son temps à dissimuler → Il *y* a passé son temps._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Est-ce pour vous encore le cas avec _temps_ ?


J’ai l’impression, mais à force de répéter les phrases, ma perception se trouble.

Je pense qu’il y a pas mal de variables qui entrent en jeu, que je ne saurais pour l’heure analyser, d’autant plus si mon sentiment est subjectif.
Cependant, en guise de premières pistes, si je dis _ll a passé son week-end à bricoler sa voiture_, je trouve que la pronominalisation passe très bien. (Ce ne serait donc pas la possible confusion avec un complément de lieu qui serait déterminante dans ma difficulté à parfois accepter la pronominalisation en _y_ pour _passer_.)
En revanche, si je dis _Il a passé son week-end à mentir_, je trouve la pronominalisation étrange.
Je pourrais comme première hypothèse envisager une opposition _activité concrète_ vs _activité abstraite_ ; mais si je reprends ma première phrase et que je supprime le complément de l’infinitif, je trouve la pronominalisation à peu près aussi étrange qu’avec _mentir_.

_Il a passé son week-end à bricoler > ?? Il y a passé son week-end._

Certains verbes à l’infinitif ne sont pas pronominalisables :
_Il a terminé de peindre > *Il l’a terminé._

Mais je trouve que ça marche si on rajoute un complément :
_Il a terminé de peindre le salon > Il l’a terminé._

Sans doute parce que ce qu’on pronominalise, c’est plutôt le complément que l’infinitif lui-même, que l’on ellipse cognitivement.
D’ailleurs, si je remplace _salon_ par _chambre_, je pense que spontanément j’accorderais le participe, et faute d’accord, je trouverai à nouveau la pronominalisation étrange.
Alors, c’est peut-être ce qui fait que j’accepte _Il y a passé son week-end (à bricoler sa voiture = _Il a passé son week-end sur sa voiture (à la bricoler)_)_ et pas _Il y a passé son week-end (à mentir / à bricoler)._

(Il y a des fois où l’adjonction d’un complément ne rend pas la pronominalisation plus acceptable : _Il adore  peindre > *Il l’adore _;_ *Il adore peindre le salon > *Il l’adore._
De fait avec _bricoler / terminer _+ _complément _on peut sous-entendre l’infinitif et la phrase garde son sens (pour peu qu’on ait suffisamment de contexte), ce qui n’est pas le cas avec _adorer_.)


----------



## Nanon

Justement, moi, je ne trouve pas inacceptable de dire : _Il adore bricoler. Il y passe tous ses week-ends... _


----------



## k@t

Oui, tu rejoins en cela maitre C.
Personnellement, je continue de trouver ça un peu dissonant. C’est un jugement fondé sur la seule intuition, c’est un indicateur qui n’est pas à rejeter, mais à toujours prendre avec prudence, d’autant plus si le sentiment est minoritaire.
Il faudrait voir s’il existe un critère qui empêche la pronominalisation de certains infinitifs et si oui, si _passer_ répond ou non à ces critères.

Et pour revenir à la phrase d’Anasola, que penses-tu de la pronominalisation en _y_ ?


----------



## Nanon

k@t said:


> Et pour revenir à la phrase d’Anasola, que penses-tu de la pronominalisation en _y_ ?


Mes impressions sont partagées. Dans l'énoncé _Il est habitué à dissimuler, il y a passé plus d'une moitié de vie_ (ou _plus de la moitié de sa vie_, cf. supra), il me semble que pendant ce laps de temps (la moitié d'une vie humaine), il ne fait que ça, que c'est sa seule activité. En revanche, dans _Il est habitué à dissimuler, il a passé plus de la moitié de sa vie à le faire_, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit que tout ce que le personnage peut faire est systématiquement imprégné par une attitude de dissimulation, mais que dissimuler n'est pas l'action unique à laquelle il se consacre exclusivement.
Il s'agit certainement d'une interprétation très subjective de ma part, et davantage fondée sur les tripes que sur la grammaire .


----------



## k@t

Ah ! C'est intéressant. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

